#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Свет мудрости. Том 2

## Dechen Norzang

Издательство Уддияна выпустило Второй том "Света мудрости"

СПб.: Уддияна, 2015
60 x 90 1/16, 2000 экз., 192 стр., твердый переплет 
Перевод с английского: Фарида Маликова. Редакция: А. Кулик, И. Тоноян

Во втором томе "Света мудрости" содержится знаменитый текст Падмасамбхавы Ламрим Еше Нингпо, а также написанный Джамгон Конгтрулом комментарий к нему, озаглавленный "Свет мудрости", и примечания к комментарию Джамьянга Драгпа. В книге содержатся глубокие объяснения буддийской Ваджраяны, начиная с сущности посвящения и тантрийских обязательств и заканчивая объяснением стадии зарождения. 



Заказать книгу можно здесь: http://dharma.ru/product/12875

Свет мудрости. Том 1

----------

Aion (06.03.2015), Chhyu Dorje (09.03.2015), Kit (06.03.2015), Гошка (11.03.2015)

----------


## Kit

Вот это новость так новость! Ура!
А оставшиеся 3 тома тоже есть планах на перевод и выпуск?

----------


## Dechen Norzang

> Вот это новость так новость! Ура!
> А оставшиеся 3 тома тоже есть планах на перевод и выпуск?


В планах есть, как я понял, только еще один. Остальные два не для широкой публики.

----------

Kit (06.03.2015)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

:Smilie:  где найти неширокую публику ?!

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> В планах есть, как я понял, только еще один. Остальные два не для широкой публики.


http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Light_of...9627341840.htm - 3-ий том, http://www.namsebangdzo.com/product_p/10774.htm - 4-ый том. Доставка в Россию есть, посылка где-то за 3 недели приходит. "Покупай - не хочу". И никакой катакомбности...)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> http://www.namsebangdzo.com/Light_of...9627341840.htm - 3-ий том, http://www.namsebangdzo.com/product_p/10774.htm - 4-ый том. Доставка в Россию есть, посылка где-то за 3 недели приходит. "Покупай - не хочу". И никакой катакомбности...)


3его тома, конечно, не нашёл, но зато 4тый вот, качай не хочу  :Smilie: 
http://bookzz.org/dl/1293222/74f661

----------

Pedma Kalzang (12.03.2015)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую!

Отрадно, что второй том-таки вышел.
И пяти лет не прошло с выпуска первого :Smilie: 

Насколько я знаю, третий том (практики, связанные с тремя высшими посвящениями) не выходил на английском.
Четвертый том закрытый, для его перевода и издания надо получить разрешение у Чоки Нима Ринпоче.
В этом году вышел Light of Wisdom Vol. 3 Conclusion, но он посвящен заключительным разделам Ламрим еше нингпо.

----------

